# Extreme Power - Who's tried it?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has tried one? How does it compare with the C50??


----------



## boonen (Mar 24, 2005)

LJ posted a few of his impressions of his new EP over on fairwheelbikes here, lovely bike.


----------

